# Pruning



## Beachdude757 (Aug 30, 2021)

should I prune some of these bottom saggy leaves or stems?


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2021)

No

Wait until that girl grows up.

30 more days and then you can remove up to 30% of fan leaves and not affect the rate of photosynthesis.

(maybe snip those two large fan leaves that are touching the dirt.....what flavor is that girl)


----------



## Beachdude757 (Aug 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> No
> 
> Wait until that girl grows up.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks Alaska thunder fuc


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2021)

Beachdude757 said:


> Ok thanks Alaska thunder fuc



get out!

we ran the Mantuska Thunder Fuc for a couple years...good weed.

is it from seed or clone only?


----------



## Beachdude757 (Aug 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> get out!
> 
> we ran the Mantuska Thunder Fuc for a couple years...good weed.
> 
> is it from seed or clone only?





these are seeds here seem to be doing pretty good almost a month old now got the seeds from Pacific seed Bank


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 30, 2021)

Beachdude757 said:


> View attachment 277713
> these are seeds here seem to be doing pretty good almost a month old now got the seeds from Pacific seed Bank



yeah , I would wait about a month before defoliation


----------

